# Questions on Mental Aspects of Hapkido and Hapkido eagle



## imstriker (May 19, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first post here. 

It is said that physical and mental aspects of martial arts are two sides of the same coin. Can someone recommend any online articles or books on the subject of mental preparation for both competition and real world self defense situations? Of course there are good books and articles out there on sports psychology, but these articles and books are not written by martial arts practitioners and they do not get into the subject of mental prepartion for real world self defense situations.

I also have a question about the eagle symbol. I have read that it was Jung Moo Kwan (I hope I got the spelling right) that first proposed eagle as the symbol for Hapkido. However I have not found any references as to what eagle represents or why the eagle symbol was chosen.

  Regards,
  imstriker


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 19, 2008)

The kind of eagal is from the area betwen Japan and Korea, a fishing bird, it has such a grip as to get the fish quickly and not get hit by the waves. They are dark with white features. I cannot recall the name.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> The kind of eagal is from the area betwen Japan and Korea, a fishing bird, it has such a grip as to get the fish quickly and not get hit by the waves. They are dark with white features. I cannot recall the name.


 
Ospreys? We have them here.
For self defence mindsets try any book by Geoff Thompson.

http://www.geoffthompson.com/


----------



## howard (May 19, 2008)

Hi,

More than likely, this bird.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steller's_Sea_Eagle

As you'll see, the Korean subspecies is extinct.

Tez, aren't ospreys beautiful? We have them where I grew up, where the Chesapeake Bay meets the Atlantic Ocean. I can recall more than once watching them from the ocean shore, pulling fish from the water and flying back to their nests,which are a bit inland from the shore, then returning to fish again.

btw, to the OP: there is no single symbol of Hapkido. Hapkido is a fragmented art. There are many kwans/associatons/federations, etc., and many of these have adopted their own symbols over the years.

Also, if you're looking for assistance to prepare for competition, Hapkido is not your best bet. Traditional Hapkido is like Japanese Jujutsu: it has no sport/competition component. Self defense only. With respect to that part of your post, I think you'd have better luck posting in one of the forums dedicated to arts that do have sport/competition components.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

I love raptors! The ospreys have suffered a lot here but are coming back. A very suitable symbol perhaps for endangered traditional martial arts perhaps?

http://www.ospreywatch.co.uk/uk ospreys.htm


----------



## Kumbajah (May 19, 2008)

howard said:


> I can recall more than once watching them from the ocean shore, pulling fish from the water and flying back to their nests,which are a bit inland from the shore, then returning to fish again.



Or... Channel markers  - It's almost crab time  I'm stocking up on old bay and beer.


----------



## howard (May 19, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> It's almost crab time  I'm stocking up on old bay and beer.


Oh man... stop making me homesick, you *&^%$... :high5:

We've had this conversation before, haven't we? Yes, we have... Hapkidoforum... nice to see you around again.

I think a bushel of jimmies these days would run me about two paychecks. Time for me to get back down to Norfolk and go back to catching them myself... if I can afford the chicken necks and backs for bait. 

Everybody else, sorry for the drift. Tez, maybe you can relate... the Chesapeake Bay is home to a wonderful species of crab (its biological name means "beautiul swimmer") that we catch and eat down there. It would take a very long post to even try to describe to you how delicious they are when they're prepared right.

See here for more info:

http://www.chesapeakebay.net/blue_crab.htm

Steamed, of course. NEVER boiled.


----------



## Kumbajah (May 19, 2008)

My brother-in-law in Poquoson is already catching them - small (barely legal) but tasty.

Everyone if you are ever in the Delmarva ( Delaware, Maryland, Virginia) area  do yourself a favor - get some steamed hard shells. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## dortiz (May 20, 2008)

Whoah! 2 of the worlds greatest treats.

1. Steamed crabs (w/old bay seasoning) preferably on brown paper with pitchers of beer.

2. fried soft shell crab sandwich with fresh tomato on white bread.

The best part of growing up in Baltimore....trust me on that.


----------



## imstriker (May 23, 2008)

howard said:


> Hi,
> 
> More than likely, this bird.
> 
> ...


 
That was a very informative link. I see why the eagle was chosen. As the above reply mentioned there are several symbols for Hapkido. My own school displays the eagle symbol so I was wondering if this is perhaps the predominant symbol for Hapkido and where its origin is.

I have been searching and I believe I have found a book by a Tae Kwon Do practitioner that comes close to what I was looking for. 

I do realize that Hapkido does not have an active "sports" side. Some aspects of Hapkido do not lend themselves easily to a rule based combat sport designed to get points. However, it seems like some of the schools in Korea do have Hapkido tournaments or at least are experimenting with the idea of using certain aspects of Hapkido as a combat sport. Here is one example.





 
Regards,
imstriker


----------



## iron_ox (May 23, 2008)

Hello all,

Howard is spot on with the species - although, I have had most Koreans just call it a Korean Sea Eagle.

Its choice may (I said MAY) derive from the frequent use of a hand gripping position called "eagle claw" usd both defensively and offensively.  This same hand position is also used as the throat ripping finish found in most of Choi Dojunim's early (1949 -) training scenarios according to those that trained that early.

The first symbol in Hapkido was the double inverse "chevrons" - they were devised by Hapkdio's first student - Master Suh, Boh Sub, and represented the crushing action against the wrist of both hands (as a single example).

I also agree with Howard that Hapkido is not the best art for competition - and it appears that many in Korea who do compete also train in more competition oriented styles to get an edge. 

If you are interested in all the symbols used in Hapkido, try contacting the individual organizations, they usually love to explain why they use a particular image.


Have fun training.


----------



## imstriker (Jun 24, 2008)

howard said:


> Hi,
> .............................................
> Also, if you're looking for assistance to prepare for competition, Hapkido is not your best bet. Traditional Hapkido is like Japanese Jujutsu: it has no sport/competition component. Self defense only. With respect to that part of your post, I think you'd have better luck posting in one of the forums dedicated to arts that do have sport/competition components.
> 
> Good luck to you.


 
I was reading Dr. Kimm's Hapkido book. On page 61 he mentions Kuk Sool Won and as far as I have read, Kuk Sool Won seems to be one of the main branches of Hapkido. Also, based on what I have seen so far, Kuk Sool Won practitioners do participate in competitions. 

My question is, why then Hapkido is considered as not having any sports or competition aspect? Isn't Kuk Sool Won considered a branch of Hapkido?

  Regards,
  imstriker


----------



## matt.m (Jun 24, 2008)

There is really no competition aspects of hapkido.  To be perfectly honest, hapkido is based on the thought process of "Cripple, maim, and walk away."  Kuk Sool Won is as much a main branch of hapkido as wushu is.


----------

